# Burnham Beeches GC



## matt611 (Oct 12, 2014)

Burnham Beeches Golf Club
http://www.bbgc.co.uk/
6449 yards
18 holes - Â£55

I recently had the pleasure of playing Burnham Beeches where I received a very warm welcome from the pro shop and members, all of whom were clearly very proud of their course â€“ and so they should be.  This parkland course is very easy on the eye and features large undulations, especially on the front 9 which provide a good test of golf (as well as for ones legs).  The course feels spacious with each hole feeling quite isolated form the others.  The fairways have plenty of space for wayward shots and the greens whilst appearing quite straight forward at first glance featured subtle breaks.

The course was in very good condition and well presented with nice true greens, some of the bunkers were looking a little shabby round the edges but nothing to be concerned about.

I particularly enjoyed:

3rd â€“ 171 yard par 3 played to a green in a valley below and slightly to the right of the tee box.  A pretty straight forward hole, but it generated a real buzz in our group when teeing off.
4th â€“ 501 yard par 5, a nice hole with a slight dogleg left.  Played from an elevated tee box
5th â€“ 422 yard par 4, a good tee shot is required to give you an easier approach as the green has a massive drop off at the front
14th â€“ 430 pard par 4, a long tee shot down the middle/left is required as the approach to the green is semi-blind to a green below you.  Again this hole was a real talking point.

Overall a nice course which is worth a visit.  The back 9 was the weaker of the two and did begin to feel a little bit samey but was still enjoyable.  I would return but I think there are better courses available at the same price point â€“ but perhaps Iâ€™m just a tight git.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2014)

A course I have played quite a lot. A friend of mine is a member there. It's a nice course, with some interesting holes. The more you play it, the better it gets.

What always stands out to me is the peace and quiet, which being near slough is just amazing! Most courses in the south east you can still hear traffic, or airplanes, or both. Burn ham is pretty quiet, which is a nice change.


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			A course I have played quite a lot. A friend of mine is a member there. It's a nice course, with some interesting holes. The more you play it, the better it gets.

What always stands out to me is the peace and quiet, *which being near slough* is just amazing! Most courses in the south east you can still hear traffic, or airplanes, or both. Burn ham is pretty quiet, which is a nice change.
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking it was near Burnham & Berrow and was wondering why I hadn't heard of it, I now know why, its near Slough


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2014)

and a lovely course it is too, Hoping it is on our societies list for next year


----------

